# أين ذهبت حقوق مهندسين الطيران المصريين



## سامح الفيومى (14 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
في ظل ما حدث وما يحدث في مصر 
وقبل أفتح الموضوع الهام الخاص بهمندسين الطيران
ادعو الله أن يعم الأستقرار أرض مصر
ولكن من أبناء مصر فئة عانت الكثير من أجل الوصول الى وظيفة مهندس طيران
وقد حان الوقت لنتكلم ويسمع الينا احد
فأرجو من كل من يؤيدني أن يكتب مطالبه كمهندس طيران
ليتم رفعها للمسؤلين بالدولة


----------



## TURBOFAN (1 مارس 2011)

معلش انا مش فاهم 
ممكن تضربلنا مثال


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 مارس 2011)

مثال
1- من حق مهندس الطيران الحصول على كورسات عملية تؤهلة للعمل بداخل الدولة وخارجها مثل السعودية وبقاي الدول العربية التي تعطي الكورسات مجانية بل وتمنح المتدرب راتب شهري.


----------

